# Όνομα, χώρα, ζώο ή φυτό...



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2011)

Καλημέρα,

Έχει όνομα αυτό το παιδικό παιχνίδι ή λέμε απλώς «παίζουμε όνομα, χώρα, ζώο ή φυτό;» Θα βάζατε εδώ και δεύτερο ερωτηματικό; Μήπως το προτιμάτε έξω από τα εισαγωγικά;

Και ποιες είναι οι πιο συνηθισμένες και οι πιο αγαπημένες επιλογές κατηγοριών; Εγώ θυμάμαι επίσης ότι συχνά έμπαινε «βουνό ή ποταμός», η «χώρα» γινόταν συχνά «χώρα ή περιοχή» (ιδίως αφού είχαμε μάθει ότι η Ωκεανία δεν είναι χώρα) και, οπωσδήποτε, «πράγμα» --με άλλα λόγια, κάποιο χρηστικό αντικείμενο της γύρω μας ζωής (με τα απαραίτητα «όχι ρε, τα θρησκευτικά δεν είναι αντικείμενο, να βρεις άλλο από θήτα!»).

Τέλος, θυμάμαι σωστά ότι η βαθμολογία ήταν 10 βαθμοί αν ήσουν ο μόνος που είχε βρει τη λέξη, αλλιώς από 5 αν είχαν βρει πολλοί την ίδια λέξη, με αποτέλεσμα κάποιοι σπασίκλες να καταφεύγουν σε βιβλία, λεξικά και εγκυκλοπαίδειες για να βρουν καινούργια, άγνωστα πράγματα;


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2011)

Το παιχνίδι λέγεται όνομα-ζώο-πράγμα ή πρόσωπο-ζώο-πράγμα. Θυμάμαι κάποια στιγμή εμείς είχαμε πιάσει τις δέκα κατηγορίες (μέσα και οι μάρκες αυτοκινήτων).

ΥΓ Και τι μομφή είναι αυτή για τους φερόμενους ως σπασίκλες; Επειδή δηλαδή είχα έτοιμους καταλόγους διαβαθμισμένης δυσκολίας (ανάλογα με τους συμπαίκτες μου και τις δυνατότητές τους) με μπόλικες επιλογές ανά γράμμα και ανά κατηγορία σημαίνει ότι πρέπει εσύ να σπεύσεις να με κακοχαρακτηρίσεις;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2011)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ Και τι μομφή είναι αυτή για τους φερόμενους ως σπασίκλες; Επειδή δηλαδή είχα έτοιμους καταλόγους διαβαθμισμένης δυσκολίας (ανάλογα με τους συμπαίκτες μου και τις δυνατότητές τους) με μπόλικες επιλογές ανά γράμμα και ανά κατηγορία σημαίνει ότι πρέπει εσύ να σπεύσεις να με κακοχαρακτηρίσεις;


Et tu?


----------



## Zazula (Dec 3, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Et tu?


I'm the one who _started _this!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 3, 2011)

Τι μου θυμίσατε... Αγαπημένο παιχνίδι, ειδικά σε ώρα βαρετού μαθήματος στο λύκειο. Δεν είχαμε φτάσει ποτέ τις 10 κατηγορίες, θυμάμαι όμως ότι βάζαμε: όνομα, ζώο, φυτό, πράγμα, πόλη, ποτάμι και ιδιότητα αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρη τι ακριβώς περιλάμβανε η ιδιότητα. 
Ακόμα θυμάμαι τη σιωπηλή κραυγή (!) εκείνης -θηλέων, γαρ- που τέλειωνε πρώτη και άρα έπρεπε να σταματήσουμε όλες να γράφουμε...


----------



## mitsos (Dec 3, 2011)

Εμείς το λέγαμε "Όνομα-Ζώο-Πράγμα" (όχι πολλά χρόνια πριν, μη φανταστείτε) και οι σταθερές κατηγορίες ήταν: όνομα, ζώο, πράγμα, φυτό, επάγγελμα, χώρα, χρώμα, φαγητό.
Στη χώρα βάζαμε και πόλεις. Στο φαγητό οτιδήποτε φαγώσιμο.
Χρώμα δε βρήκαμε ποτέ από 'ν'.


----------



## mitsos (Dec 3, 2011)

Α! Ως προς τους πόντους, ναι 10 για κάθε απάντηση, 5 αν έχεις ίδια με κάποιον άλλον και 20 αν κανείς άλλος δεν έχει βρει κάτι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 3, 2011)

Το «ναυτικό μπλε» δεν τόλμησε κανείς σας να το χρησιμοποιήσει, να υποθέσω; :)


----------



## VickyN (Dec 3, 2011)

Οι κατηγορίες είναι και ζήτημα σύνθεσης της παρέας. Σας διαβεβαιώνω ότι σε μας τα κορίτσια δεν άρεσε καθόλου η κατηγορία "αυτοκίνητα".

Σε παρέα επιπλάδων-διακοσμητών είχαμε και κατηγορία "έπιπλα". (Και σωστά συμπεραίνετε ότι είχαμε προ πολλού τελειώσει το σχολείο.)


----------



## crystal (Dec 3, 2011)

Όπως τα λέει ο Μήτσος, μόνο που εμείς το λέγαμε "ζώα-φυτά-πράγματα".


----------



## mitsos (Dec 4, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Το «ναυτικό μπλε» δεν τόλμησε κανείς σας να το χρησιμοποιήσει, να υποθέσω; :)



Χαχαχαχα, όχι, δεν δεχόμασταν απαντήσεις με δύο λέξεις. Κάποιοι προσπαθούσαν να περάσουν και το θαλάσσιος ελέφαντας στο 'θ', αλλά δε γινόταν δεκτό, όχι από εμένα τουλάχιστον! Θαλασσοπούλι, ναι!


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 4, 2011)

πρόσωπο-ζώο-πράγμα η πιο γνωστή του μορφή.


----------



## JimAdams (Dec 4, 2011)

Κι εγώ '' 'ονομα-ζώο-πράγμα'' το ξέρω και το λέω. Ερώτηση: Δέχεστε διπλές λέξεις ή οχι? Έχω να θυμηθώ ομηρικές μάχες γύρω από τα _ηλιακός θερμοσίφωνας, Ηνωμένες Πολιτείες _κλπ κλπ. 

Απορία νούμερο δυο: Το _ψάρι_ και το _φίδι_ το δέχεστε σαν ζώο? Εγώ που είμαι λίγο αυστηρός μ'αυτά, συνήθως δεν τα δέχομαι. Καλά κάνω, γιατρέ ?


----------



## paraskevi (Dec 4, 2011)

Για εκείνο το χρώμα από "ν", νεραντζί κάνει;

Επίσης, (μπλε) Ηλεκτρίκ ή Ελεκτρίκ; Βολεύει το Ηλεκτρίκ γιατί έτσι έχουμε χρώμα από Η.


----------



## nickel (Dec 4, 2011)

*Ελεκτρίκ*. Και καλό επιχείρημα ενάντια σε όσους αλλάζουν την ορθογραφία στα αντιδάνεια.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2011)

mitsos said:


> Κάποιοι προσπαθούσαν να περάσουν και το θαλάσσιος ελέφαντας στο 'θ', αλλά δε γινόταν δεκτό, όχι από εμένα τουλάχιστον! Θαλασσοπούλι, ναι!


To «θαλασσοπούλι» δεν θα πέρναγε ούτε με θφαίρες αν έπαιζα κι εγώ! Μα καλά, κανείς σας δεν έλυνε σταυρόλεξα, ώστε να γνωρίζει το «θως»;


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2011)

Μόνο τα τσακάλια!


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2011)

Το τθακάλι, Δαδ; Therendipitouth, θαφώθ και αθφαλώθ, θωθίβιο για όθουθ θαλαθθοπνίγονται! 
Και τη θουθουράδα, βεβαίωθ, therpentinely thpeaking hiththing.


----------

